# [givaway/shop] free name signatures (0/3)



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

welcome to my shop



Spoiler: orders






































































thats just what they look like the title just really says it all.



Spoiler: order form





```
username:
picture:
font (please chose one!):
```




and that's all really about it.



Spoiler: slots



1.
2.
3.​


----------



## a potato (May 16, 2015)

username: a potato
picture: 



Spoiler










font: could you do whatever one you have?


and thanks for doing this!


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

Spoiler: @a potato










it was hard to work with because of the blank space all around it
if you want a new one you could submit a new pic or i could try agian.


----------



## Redficasu (May 16, 2015)

UserName: RedFicasu
Picture: 
Font: the kind in your sig 
(thank you so much!)


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (May 16, 2015)

username: Koala Tea
picture: 


Spoiler






font: uh , maybe a bubbly font c:

thanks much !


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 16, 2015)

username - MayorMae
Picture - https://themagicalmiss.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/may-9-2-wm.jpg

Font - idm, pretty maybe?

thank you in advance <3


----------



## Franny (May 16, 2015)

username: Sucre
picture: could you do a gif? if so this one https://38.media.tumblr.com/92c495e9aa92bb0afaaafad051e55786/tumblr_mwdrzhN0yb1qgcnpjo1_500.gif (if not LMK)
font: something cute will be fine


----------



## a potato (May 16, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Spoiler: @a potato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it! I actually like it like that hehehehe
It looks like a cool patterned background! 
Thanks!


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

@redficasu


Spoiler: @redficasu










im sorry, i couldn't get the font i used before to work, so I had to use a different one, im really sorry!

x

@koala tea


Spoiler: @koala tea










i found this really cute font that looks kinda bubbly but i thought you'd like it ;u;

x

@sucre


Spoiler: @sucre











x

if any of you want anything fixed please tell me!


----------



## kaylagirl (May 16, 2015)

username: Kayla
picture: 
font: Anything cute/girly, I'm not good with fonts haha


----------



## eevahna (May 16, 2015)

these are really cute! 

username: eevahna
picture: here
font: snacker comic (here) or something similar ;o


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

@mayormae


Spoiler: @mayormae











x

@kaylagirl


Spoiler: @kaylagirl











x

@eevahna


Spoiler: @eevahna


----------



## kaylagirl (May 16, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> @kaylagirl
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @kaylagirl



Ah yay so cute! Thank you!


----------



## eevahna (May 16, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> @eevahna
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @eevahna



tysm~


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (May 16, 2015)

Thank you so much ! it's adorable n v n)


----------



## roseflower (May 16, 2015)

username: roseflower
picture: http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbr95kk9ru1rdycsyo1_500.gif
font: Tangerine (or something cute)
Your signatures are pretty!


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

EVERYONE WHO BOUGHT ONE PLEASE GIVE ME CREDIT WHEN YOU USE IT! <3

x

@roseflower


Spoiler: @roseflower


----------



## roseflower (May 16, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> EVERYONE WHO BOUGHT ONE PLEASE GIVE ME CREDIT WHEN YOU USE IT! <3
> 
> x
> 
> ...



Thank you , it looks really cute<3


----------



## kaylagirl (May 16, 2015)

Oh wait, you can do animated? May I have another? I will pay tbt 
image: x

May I have a slightly bigger font so you can see the gif somewhat? c:


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

@kaylagirl


Spoiler: @kaylagirl


----------



## kaylagirl (May 16, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Liseli (May 16, 2015)

username: Liseli
picture: x
( you could just put it to the point where the background is the sword and the feathers. i couldn't find the gif for this, unfortunately ;v; )
font: something cool?


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 16, 2015)

username: Chiisanacx
picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




font: a cute font?


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

@liseli


Spoiler: @liseli











x

@chiisanacx


Spoiler: @chiisanacx


----------



## Liseli (May 16, 2015)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 16, 2015)

Oh thank you!! Its so cute!


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 17, 2015)

Thank you so much! I love it!


----------



## Redficasu (May 17, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> @redficasu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @redficasu
> ...



Its perfect thank you!


----------



## oswaldies (May 17, 2015)

im so glad you all like it! <3


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 17, 2015)

Me please? Theses are wicked good! Why don't you charge? lol ^-^

username: Rexyx3 
picture: http://imgur.com/fMw7LYz
font: Do we choose from dafont?


----------



## oswaldies (May 17, 2015)

@rexyx3


Spoiler: @rexyx3










you didn't chose a font so i did one i thought you may like


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 17, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> @rexyx3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @rexyx3
> ...



Thank you, it's beautiful! (〃▽〃)


----------



## oswaldies (May 17, 2015)

i think i might start charging


----------



## Raffy (May 17, 2015)

username: Matroyshka_Kat
picture:  oh 
font: something cute?


----------



## oswaldies (May 17, 2015)

@matroyshka_kat


Spoiler: @matroyshka_kat


----------



## Raffy (May 17, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> @matroyshka_kat
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @matroyshka_kat



ohwow that was fast!

Thank you~


----------



## oswaldies (May 18, 2015)

prices will be free


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 18, 2015)

username: kenziegirl1229
picture:http://www.hd-wallpapers9.com/galle...rs/Cute Background Desktop Wallpapers004.jpeg
font: anything really fancy or cute works!


----------



## oswaldies (May 19, 2015)

@kenziegirl1229






please copy this url into where ever you put it (for tbt only)


```
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?290965-free-name-signatures][img]http://i.imgur.com/RJt7quV.png[img][/url]
```


----------



## SharJoY (May 19, 2015)

May I have one?  If not I understand, you have done a lot of them for free, which is very generous of you.

username: MysticOma
picture: http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv246/IchigoRocks1/color/color37.jpg
font (please chose one!)  Either Cursive or Italics


----------



## oswaldies (May 19, 2015)

@mysticoma







please copy this url into where ever you put it (for tbt only)


```
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?290965-free-name-signatures][img]http://i.imgur.com/xr4w35H.png[img][/url]
```


----------



## SharJoY (May 19, 2015)

Thank you I love it!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 19, 2015)

username: LaBelleFleur
picture: Click here
font (please chose one!): Birthday Balon

Would you be able to make the inside of the balloons the pattern, the text white & outline of the balloons the dark pink in the photo? Thank you so much!


----------



## oswaldies (May 19, 2015)

@labellefleur
ill get that done asap once i get access to my computer! ; v ;


----------



## oswaldies (May 20, 2015)

@labellefleur

im so sorry but the font downloads always have issues so i just had to do a heart one if thats okay ; v ;






please use this url! ♥.♥


```
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?290965-free-name-signatures][img]http://i.imgur.com/8ME719Y.png[img][/url]
```


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 20, 2015)

awkwardswedishfish said:


> @labellefleur
> 
> im so sorry but the font downloads always have issues so i just had to do a heart one if thats okay ; v ;
> 
> ...



No worries, the heart font is super cute, thank you so much! <3
Would you be able to put 'Fleur' on a second line so that I can fit it in the left side of my signature?
Like:
LaBelle
Fleur​
I can pay in TBT. Thanks again! ^^


----------



## JellyDitto (May 20, 2015)

What fonts do you have?


----------

